# Serco



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

Comments invited on the award of the North Isles Ferry Contract to Serco!

Might be reasonable to presume that the Scottish West Coast and Hebridean Services are next on the shopping list.

Should we be worried?

Roddy


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

roddy said:


> Comments invited on the award of the North Isles Ferry Contract to Serco!
> 
> Might be reasonable to presume that the Scottish West Coast and Hebridean Services are next on the shopping list.
> 
> ...


They will also be managing PNFs,I would imagine British rating being slowly replaced by eastern European. as the norm these days.

Ray


----------



## saltydog1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes! Be worried about anything Serco touches.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

What the "Shetland Times" says -

http://www.shetlandtimes.co.uk/2012...take-over-from-northlink-on-north-boats-route


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Having travelled on Northlink last summer.I was quite impressed by the catering.Fresh fish & chips.Orkney beef.Shetland lamb plus teamaking facilities in the rooms.No doubt a lot of this will be cut when Serco take over.Either that or increase fares.Maybe back to,sandwiches.burgers and pizzas,plus of course the old favourite deep frozen breaded fish or frozen fish in batter(to
our own recipe)and teamaking facilites cut and replaced by coin machines in the alleyways .Good teabag about 2p.That might only be the start.Replace long term employees when they retire with 3rd world labour.Run the ships slower to save fuel.I think Northlink tried this. This would upset the salmon farmers and fishermen. KFC or Macdonalds on the dockside might make a fortune.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Ferry contract postponed.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-18043692


----------

